# Lupini beans



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2011)

I was reading one of my Italian American cookbooks and came across a recipe for Lupini beans as a traditional appetizer for Christmas day.  The recipe was typical of those given by experienced cooks:  Toss Lupini beans with best olive oil and a teaspoon of red pepper flakes, let sit overnight, enjoy.  Do any of you make these?  If so could you elaborate on the procedure.  I have seen dried, "pickled"  and fresh Lupini beans but I am not sure what is used for these marinated beans.

Also any other uses for these beans would be appreciated.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's a link that indicates you need to soak them in a brine for several days after you've cooked them.

Lupini Beans Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 1, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was reading one of my Italian American cookbooks and came across a recipe for Lupini beans as a traditional appetizer for Christmas day.  The recipe was typical of those given by experienced cooks:  Toss Lupini beans with best olive oil and a teaspoon of red pepper flakes, let sit overnight, enjoy.  Do any of you make these?  If so could you elaborate on the procedure.  I have seen dried, "pickled"  and fresh Lupini beans but I am not sure what is used for these marinated beans.
> 
> Also any other uses for these beans would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



BUONI!!!! I forgot these wonderful, HOT, lupini. I used to eat them some years ago, when I used to meet some friends of mine coming from southern Italy.
I never prepared them, in Italy you can easily find them at the market, so you don't need to do them yourself.
I don't think that the procedure has to be more elaborate than that (all the lupini that you can buy in Italy are sold cooked, AFAIK), from what I recall the final recipe is just lupini, olive oil and red pieces of hot red pepper (but not black pepper).


----------

